# Coronado by La Flor Double Corona Cigar Review - Fantastic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed this cigar. Excellent draw with a very even burn. The flavors were incredible with caramel and coffee, and a long creamy but r...

Read the full review here: Coronado by La Flor Double Corona Cigar Review - Fantastic


----------

